# Importance of Preventative Maintenance



## sptbghvac (Aug 29, 2017)

Most people are pretty good at remembering to get their oil changed on their car, or get the tune up, mow their grass, etc. But, for the most part, the Central A/C unit gets ignored, until it gets hot in the house! Inevitable this will happen on the hottest day of the year. Hopefully, the coils just need to be cleaned, which can be cleaned! If so, you should be up and running very soon!
To avoid this situation all together, it is important to check the following periodically to ensure you get the most efficient use of your Heating & Air System! 
1. Check or Change the filters every 30 days.
2. Have your system checked & coils cleaned semi-annually in the Spring and in the Fall, and don't forget the air handler coils! 
3. Keep your outside unit free of bushes, overgrown grass etc, that restrict airflow.
If you have any questions, please visit our website!


----------



## RonRestore (Oct 31, 2017)

strongly agreed with you pal, the central A/C unit gets ignored. and yes we should check it periodically. thank you for sharing this with us.


----------

